# Where to buy Acrylic containers?(not on internet)



## Zoomer428 (May 5, 2012)

Could i buy them at joan fabrics? Pacatans ? Dont think i spelled that right but any help ?


----------



## Porp (May 5, 2012)

I buy mine at Michaels craft store.


----------



## Zoomer428 (May 6, 2012)

We dont have that we have like joan fabrics pacatans and walmart and stuff


----------



## EmilyK (May 6, 2012)

I've bought mine at Walmart, dollar stores, and drug stores. After the holidays Rite Aid and Walgreens have good deals on sets of tupperware that are really easy to convert into cages.


----------



## sithlord (May 8, 2012)

any stores in NYC where I can get acrylic containers at?


----------



## SamuraiSid (May 8, 2012)

I've never seen acrylic at walmarts near me... sucks living in the boonies. I've had some luck at craft stores, but mostly dollar stores.


----------



## arachnidsrva (May 8, 2012)

Big Lots has this amazing set of containers for 12.00 bucks

They're extremely clear - The lids are pretty cool. I'll post pictures later if I get a request

It's a set of 5 - you get one of each size and the biggest one is HUGE.


----------



## TweedMcQueen (May 8, 2012)

arachnidsrva said:


> Big Lots has this amazing set of containers for 12.00 bucks
> 
> They're extremely clear - The lids are pretty cool. I'll post pictures later if I get a request
> 
> ...


----------



## afronate (May 8, 2012)

Do you have a container store in  your area? If so that's where I get most of mine. They even have some basketball size display cases that can easily be converted into large terrestrial or arboreal cages. Little secret is that if you talk to the right person they WILL sell wholesale to walk in customers. I asked and asked several times before finally a seasoned employee approached me after seeing how many cubes I was buying on a regular basis. He gave me a really decent discount and wholesale pricing.


----------



## philge (May 8, 2012)

sithlord said:


> any stores in NYC where I can get acrylic containers at?


THE CONTAINER STORE! Really awesome place, with a huge selection of every kind of container you can imagine in any size, shape, color, etc. 

If you're in Manhattan, there's one here:

725 Lexington Avenue
New York
(212) 366-4200

and here:

629 6th Avenue
New York
(212) 366-4200

Definitely worth stopping by. I never leave empty handed.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (May 8, 2012)

arachnidsrva said:


> Big Lots has this amazing set of containers for 12.00 bucks
> 
> They're extremely clear - The lids are pretty cool. I'll post pictures later if I get a request
> 
> It's a set of 5 - you get one of each size and the biggest one is HUGE.


If these are the containers I think you're talking about....definitely post them.

You have your adult spiders displayed in these at shows don't you?


----------



## arachnidsrva (May 9, 2012)

*Awesome Containers*

I have used these before to display adults - but as I sell T's ... I also sell containers. So sometimes they all disappear. 

I just cleared out 3 Big Lots (as in the store "Big Lots") - they can't be had for a 30 mile radius - I'll be drilling these things for the next few days. 

The rule of thumb with these stores is... Buy it now - or never see it again. 


So here they are ....








The lids have these little tabs that you squeeze together - the lids are air tight when you close them.
So I drill usually 8 holes in them. It has like a rubber sealer on the inside of the lid that is removable - but I like it. 

The plastic isn't really super thin either - the largest is comparable to a small trash can that you might find in a bathroom or small office.

I love getting 5 of each size - although with the smallest containers...the lid eats up a lot of real-estate - so it's gotta be like a 1.5-2.5" incher


----------



## arachnidsrva (May 9, 2012)

I found this killer after we vaccumed up all the plastic from drilling the containers

to honest...true spiders scare the pants off of me (seriously)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sedition (May 9, 2012)

Craft shops are an excellent idea... I've also had good luck at 'dollar stores' and flea markets. (It's amazing what turns up in those places, you know?)


----------



## Tweak (May 10, 2012)

I literally picked up 3 nice acrylic containers from Walmart last night. They have great visibility and even have a hermetic seal around the lid when you push the handle down. Not bad to 5 bucks a pop. They'll be pics up after I drill em


----------



## JungleFritz (May 10, 2012)

I've picked up acrylic boxes meant for baseball cards (5"x3.75"x2.75", LxWxH) for ~$3.50 each at a store in my area that specializes in sports memorabilia and collectibles, as well as an acrylic box meant to display miniature football helmets that is roughly 7"x5"x5", which was, I think, around $12. I've got a 1.5" B. emilia in one of the smaller boxes, nothing in the bigger one yet...


----------



## Shrike (May 10, 2012)

I get mine at Michaels.


----------



## arachnidsrva (May 10, 2012)

hey shrike - when was the last time you bought containers from Michaels?

I've gone to two of them in Richmond and they've been out - 

and if you can - snap a pick of what you get so I can lookout for them

thnx


----------



## Anonymity82 (May 10, 2012)

philge said:


> THE CONTAINER STORE! Really awesome place, with a huge selection of every kind of container you can imagine in any size, shape, color, etc.
> 
> If you're in Manhattan, there's one here:
> 
> ...


I'm totally going to be going there when my T's out grow their monstrous dunkin doughnut cups!


----------



## AReaHerps (May 10, 2012)

I also used the hard acrylic boxes meant for baseball cards. I bought 2 smaller boxes for a juvenile arboreal cage. I lined the outside lip with a thin "shim" to give the lid a tighter feel. I silicone the back of it and put a couple rocks, eco, and moss. It looks pretty cool actually. I'll try to remember to get some pics later. I want to say it was probably less $2 for each box. Only problem is that it is the hard acrylic which is typically more brittle than regular acrylic. 

Sent from my Android Tapatalk App!


----------



## Zoomer428 (May 11, 2012)

sithlord said:


> any stores in NYC where I can get acrylic containers at?


Highjacking the thread was not appreciated i would like you to know


----------



## Shay (May 11, 2012)

walmart is a good place the "cookie jars" also CL always has somebody gettin rid of somethin thats plastic like the beanie baby cases. or the local trading card shop or a place that sells magic/warhammer kind of stuff. thrift shops for sure have good buys!!!!!!!!! hope this helps


----------

